# Affordable Boykin Breeder



## willsmon12 (Jan 8, 2013)

If anyone has experience dealing with a breeder of quality Boykin Spaniels whose puppies are generally on the lower side of the price spectrum, could you post the breeders info? Looking to get a puppy this spring.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 8, 2013)

willsmon12 said:


> If anyone has experience dealing with a breeder of quality Boykin Spaniels whose puppies are generally on the lower side of the price spectrum, could you post the breeders info? Looking to get a puppy this spring.



Those are 2 things that don't go together. To get a good boykin, you're looking at $1500+


----------



## auburn35 (Jan 8, 2013)

PM sent.....you'll be so happy ya got one. And not saying above post is incorrect but i've only seen Boykins with that price at a few of the famous kennels around Camden SC. None of mine have been over 650 and only one was that high. The rest have been around 375-525.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking to do the same ... Could you shoot me that info as well


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 8, 2013)

willsmon12 said:


> If anyone has experience dealing with a breeder of quality Boykin Spaniels whose puppies are generally on the lower side of the price spectrum, could you post the breeders info? Looking to get a puppy this spring.



few questions first.

Why do you want a boykin? and I own 3. So i love the breed. Just wondering what you want the dog for. 

Why not save up and get the best you can afford rather than looking for the lower side of the price spectrum? 

To get a QUALITY boykin like you said- the litters aren't just popping up every where all the time like Lab litters do. 

Do you want to get a pup out of parents that have had OFA Hips/Elbows certified, Eyes Cerfed, EIC Testing done? 

Do you want them out of proven lineage? ie. perform well in the hunt test world? 

If you answered yes on the last 2 (which if you want quality you would answer yes to those 2 questions) you're not gonna find them at a bargain. 

Everyone will tell you the cheapest part of getting a good quality retriever is the price you pay as a puppy. You're looking at a 10 year investment. Don't skimp.

I can show you both ends of the spectrum at my house now.

As someone that cares about the breed, and looking to make the breed better, i really wish people wouldnt support by buying pups from people that aren't using the dogs for what they were intended and aren't doing ALL the health clearances.


----------



## msjjd (Jan 8, 2013)

I paid 400 for mine and he will pickup ducks,doves,bumpers,balls and anything else I train him to retrieve.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 8, 2013)

msjjd said:


> I paid 400 for mine and he will pickup ducks,doves,bumpers,balls and anything else I train him to retrieve.



my wife's half ****zu half schnauzer will do that. and she got her for free at the pound.


----------



## msjjd (Jan 8, 2013)

So what you saying pay 1200 1500 to get a good dog,my point is it doesnt matter what you pay I long as he/she does what you need them to do.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 8, 2013)

There is a much better chance that a $1500 dog is going to do the job than a $400 dog. Boykins have become a fad. These puppy mills are feeding that fad with dogs that may not be genetically sound, health and performance wise.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 8, 2013)

msjjd said:


> So what you saying pay 1200 1500 to get a good dog,my point is it doesnt matter what you pay I long as he/she does what you need them to do.



No... im saying don't buy a a puppy from a back yard jackleg that has no intentions of insuring proper health clearances on issues that are genetically hurting the breed and are not hunting/testing the dogs but are letting them go by the way of so many other hunting breeds that are becoming harder and harder to find field/working dogs worth a crap. All to save a buck. 

But from someone that's trained boykins and have had a bunch you can tell the difference in the work of one that came from a puppy mill and one that came from the right lineage. You can tell by the way they run, mark, and their trainability.


----------



## willsmon12 (Jan 8, 2013)

I want to purchase the dog to train for duck and dove, and possibly some quail flushing and retrieving as well.  I am not trying to buy from a puppy mill or support malpractice in breeding, but I'm not against buying from a family or individual.  I don't see the problem with family hunting companions being bred at home.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 8, 2013)

willsmon12 said:


> I want to purchase the dog to train for duck and dove, and possibly some quail flushing and retrieving as well.  I am not trying to buy from a puppy mill or support malpractice in breeding, but I'm not against buying from a family or individual.  I don't see the problem with family hunting companions being bred at home.



Most of these litters with hunting backgrounds do come from individuals. There are far more individuals producing top litters than there are "kennels." Every dog that I own has come from individuals. You just have to know where to look and the GON marketplace is not it.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 8, 2013)

willsmon12 said:


> I want to purchase the dog to train for duck and dove, and possibly some quail flushing and retrieving as well.  I am not trying to buy from a puppy mill or support malpractice in breeding, but I'm not against buying from a family or individual.  I don't see the problem with family hunting companions being bred at home.



As long as both parents have had health clearances, you should be ok. Titled parents, even better. Boykins have a history of having eye problems, hip dysplasya, as well as EIC. If any one of these problems show up in a pup you buy, it will make the initial cost of the pup look like chump change. The advise given to you is for YOUR protection. As mentioned before, you're looking at a 10+ year investment. Now, ngaduck is in the high range for one with health clearances & titled parents, but $400 most likely won't get you there either. My guess is that you will need to realistically look in the $800 - $1200 range, although it may be possible to find one a little bit cheaper. Top end pups are going for $2500-$3000.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 8, 2013)

msjjd said:


> I paid 400 for mine and he will pickup ducks,doves,bumpers,balls and anything else I train him to retrieve.



I had a cat that would do that, true story!


----------



## auburn35 (Jan 8, 2013)

I do not disagree with turkey trax.....I have both ends myself, im dealing with one that's 13 and blind as Ray Charles and one 14 who is now deaf. b/t the two of them they almost make up 1 dog. And it's way more than a 10 yr investment, also lineage has nothing to do with the prospects of hip displage. If you own three you should know more than lots of folks and know that some of your most high end breeders, with some of the most famous Boykins are actually more prone to hip displage b/c there is way more inbreeding b/c they so dearly want to hold on to that pure blood. As far as the BSS hunt test, you will see just as many small town or local to a 3 county area breeder's dogs as you do the famous, well reknown, great "lineage" as you say dogs. And in the puppy class and novice class they do just as good. Once you get to the true champion level, its more the handler and trainer than the dog. That's why it's the same 5 to 6 men or women running the dogs that win. I don't know how many BSS events you have gone to and ran in but that is the way it works. And every yr there is 1 good old boy hunter, with his non-famous "lineage", where the dog came from the "guy in the county who breeds Boykins" who comes in and places.....b/c he spent the time to not only train his dog but train himself to handle right. As much as I love them, im the 1st to admit, if your wanting a all day retriever, in big water, with big ducks and geese its probably not for you. But as far as the rivers, creeks, ponds, swamps and lakes I hunt (b/c we're in GA) they do as much as you could want. Boykins have also not had the hunting breed out of them like the other main retriever species (labs and Goldens) Thats why the BSS fought tooth and nail to keep them out of the AKC b/c they did not want them participating in dog shows....that leads to the long flowing hair breed in and the hunting breed out. Then all that leads to the folks at home seeing the "pretty" dogs and then wanting them as lap dogs for the kids to play with. It's not that I think Boykins are better than Labs, quite the opposite but great hunting labs, I mean truly great (unreal hunters & field trial winners) arent the ones in the local classifieds or iwanta, there from England or the handful of great lab kennels across the country. Boykins are such a young breed, being found in 1903, and have been protected till the last yr from the outside world by the BSS that they havent had much a chance to start breeding out any of it's hunting ability. If your limited on time in the day, you can get more out of your Boykin. If your free for morning and evening sessions with your dog, where space, time and water are no issue, a lab would def be the way to go. But saying you must drop 1-7K on a pup from Just Ducky kennels to have a great Boykin is totally false. Having 3 im sure you have attended BSS fundraisers and banquets not just the trials (I'm assuming you have with all you were saying in your post) but if you havent you should def go, Bill Crites is one of the best speakers you will ever here not just on Boykin history and hunting but dogs in general.


----------



## jsav (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't see having to spend $1500 on a boykin puppy I sold my puppies for $400. I kept one of the puppies off the litter and she is doing great the only real problem I have with her is that she can be vocal when having to honor another dog. If you do find you a pup get you a good training program to follow and your dog should be good to go. I took my 9 month old duck hunting last weekend and she picked up every duck that I sent her on.


----------



## JBax26 (Jan 9, 2013)

I wouldn't shy away from a Boykin just because it costs $400 or so.  A $400 Boykin will do the same thing a $1500 Boykin will do.  It all depends on healthy parents, hunting background and putting it in the right enviroment at the right time.  One of the best Boykins i had was given to me for free.  I'll shoot you some info on a good breeder


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 9, 2013)

how much would i pay for a silver lab? i want one to take to the park and petsmart to meet good lookin womins.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Well all I can tell you is this. By the time you invest in all of the health clearances, if you're selling for $400, you're not making much of anything, if anything. Now, if you train & title your dog, you've got so much invested that you won't make much at $800 a pup, if anything.

When we mention backyard breeders, we're not talking about anybody who raises a litter at home. We're talking about somebody who has a dog or two, whose main purpose is making as much money off of them as possible. They don't do any health clearances, & pump out as many litters as possible, then sell them as cheap as possible so they move them quick. 

If someone has done the health clearances, and everything has checked out good, then breeding the female (minimum of 2 years old) on responsible cycles, not everytime they come in heat, then you can breed them in your backyard, kitchen, or wherever else you want. You won't be a backyard breeder. Titles are not necessary, but do prove that the parent dogs can do the work that these dogs are bred for. 

It is true that today's line of Boykins are still close to the parent hunting line, & chances of getting a good one out of a backyard breeding is much better than with labs, goldens, etc.,  but with irresponsible breeding, that's no worse than the show dog crowd trying to breed traits out of breeds.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 9, 2013)

auburn35 said:


> I do not disagree with turkey trax.....I have both ends myself, im dealing with one that's 13 and blind as Ray Charles and one 14 who is now deaf. b/t the two of them they almost make up 1 dog. And it's way more than a 10 yr investment, also lineage has nothing to do with the prospects of hip displage. If you own three you should know more than lots of folks and know that some of your most high end breeders, with some of the most famous Boykins are actually more prone to hip displage b/c there is way more inbreeding b/c they so dearly want to hold on to that pure blood. As far as the BSS hunt test, you will see just as many small town or local to a 3 county area breeder's dogs as you do the famous, well reknown, great "lineage" as you say dogs. And in the puppy class and novice class they do just as good. Once you get to the true champion level, its more the handler and trainer than the dog. That's why it's the same 5 to 6 men or women running the dogs that win. I don't know how many BSS events you have gone to and ran in but that is the way it works. And every yr there is 1 good old boy hunter, with his non-famous "lineage", where the dog came from the "guy in the county who breeds Boykins" who comes in and places.....b/c he spent the time to not only train his dog but train himself to handle right. As much as I love them, im the 1st to admit, if your wanting a all day retriever, in big water, with big ducks and geese its probably not for you. But as far as the rivers, creeks, ponds, swamps and lakes I hunt (b/c we're in GA) they do as much as you could want. Boykins have also not had the hunting breed out of them like the other main retriever species (labs and Goldens) Thats why the BSS fought tooth and nail to keep them out of the AKC b/c they did not want them participating in dog shows....that leads to the long flowing hair breed in and the hunting breed out. Then all that leads to the folks at home seeing the "pretty" dogs and then wanting them as lap dogs for the kids to play with. It's not that I think Boykins are better than Labs, quite the opposite but great hunting labs, I mean truly great (unreal hunters & field trial winners) arent the ones in the local classifieds or iwanta, there from England or the handful of great lab kennels across the country. Boykins are such a young breed, being found in 1903, and have been protected till the last yr from the outside world by the BSS that they havent had much a chance to start breeding out any of it's hunting ability. If your limited on time in the day, you can get more out of your Boykin. If your free for morning and evening sessions with your dog, where space, time and water are no issue, a lab would def be the way to go. But saying you must drop 1-7K on a pup from Just Ducky kennels to have a great Boykin is totally false. Having 3 im sure you have attended BSS fundraisers and banquets not just the trials (I'm assuming you have with all you were saying in your post) but if you havent you should def go, Bill Crites is one of the best speakers you will ever here not just on Boykin history and hunting but dogs in general.



i think we are saying the same thing in most of our posts. 


i dont have much boykin trial experience. ive been only HRC and AKC hunt tests. Havent had the funds to campaign in all the different venues.

I have a young male that I will be running in the OPEN division of the Nationals this year and can't wait. I work my BUTT off training my dogs and love it. Oh, and he's out of an individual breeder not a big name kennel.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing wrong with paying a low price for a pup. My lab was 225 and she is AKC registered, and her parents are a hunting pair. She may be the smartest dog I have ever had. I paid to have her hips tested and she tested negative. She's caught on really quick to everything that i have taught her.

Note: Someone mentioned a silver lab, and I figure hes joking, but to some of you that don't know, that is not a natural color for a purebred lab. Somewhere down the line there was Wiemaraner bred in. So definitely not worth the price they charge just to get a "pretty" color.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 9, 2013)

If anyone is lookin for a boykin i know a gentlemen that just had a litter 6 puppies they will be ready in i think five weeks you can pm me for more details. The price is very reasonable.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 9, 2013)

jabrooks07 said:


> Nothing wrong with paying a low price for a pup. My lab was 225 and she is AKC registered, and her parents are a hunting pair. She may be the smartest dog I have ever had. I paid to have her hips tested and she tested negative. She's caught on really quick to everything that i have taught her.
> 
> Note: Someone mentioned a silver lab, and I figure hes joking, but to some of you that don't know, that is not a natural color for a purebred lab. Somewhere down the line there was Wiemaraner bred in. So definitely not worth the price they charge just to get a "pretty" color.



No im serious as a heartattack. I want a pretty dog to do my retrieving. Not some black dog.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 9, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> No im serious as a heartattack. I want a pretty dog to do my retrieving. Not some black dog.



Get a Boykin then!


----------



## ryano (Jan 9, 2013)

msjjd said:


> So what you saying pay 1200 1500 to get a good dog,my point is it doesnt matter what you pay I long as he/she does what you need them to do.



I paid 100 bucks for the Chocolate mutt you see in my avatar  AKC registered but no hunting background. no HRC titled parents. no fancy pedigrees.   She may not be the best dog or even close but she has a ton of desire and LOVES the work!   She has her SHR title now and is the first dog in 5 generations of her pedigree to get titled.

Some people just cant afford 1500.00 puppies!  I was one of those people!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 9, 2013)

ryano said:


> no fancy pedigrees.



she's fancy though....


----------



## auburn35 (Jan 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> she's fancy though....



So is that Stud you got sitting next to your Lab....look at the head on that Boy. Nice LBD.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 9, 2013)

auburn35 said:


> So is that Stud you got sitting next to your Lab....look at the head on that Boy. Nice LBD.



He does have nice hair.


----------



## ryano (Jan 9, 2013)

Drake is the man!


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> He does have nice hair.



and sissy eyes


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 9, 2013)

Drake knows retrieving


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Chocolate possums


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 9, 2013)

He's ok for a possum I guess.


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a Pachanga Lab that will eat all of your dogs,poop them out, and hunt like no other....without skipping a beat.
On a more serious note, I'm in the market also guys.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2013)

Check with Ben Pafford out of Lakeland, Ga.  He is a great small breeder and charges a reasonable price for Boykins and Brittanys.


----------



## PintailM2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bears better lookin


----------



## auburn35 (Jan 12, 2013)

Reckon I'm the only one that hunts with a gal......Savannah would give em' all a run for their money. Great to see so many Boykin's hunting with what seems to be some great owners.


----------



## auburn35 (Jan 12, 2013)

They've all got some size on old Savannah as well, lol. She sure isnt ideal for big water though she's done it a few times & done well but her home is dove fields, back water swamps and the creek runoffs of the Savannah.


----------



## jch0058 (Mar 26, 2013)

Another Kennel thats in southwest, Georgia is Goodbye Kennels. They are Orvis endorsed and have great blood lines. His Boykins are being used all over the country for upland and waterfowl. He stands behind his dogs. I got my dog from him and he can do it all just waiting for him to be two years old to find out if his hips and eyes check out before I start hunt tests. His website is www.goodbyekennels.com. My dog has retrieved cans in the Mississippi river, retrieved a few limits in the flooded fields, and he can go on the dove field and do flawless. He also sleeps in the bed with me and my wife. I like that these dogs can be pets and hunting dogs. Boykins are great little dogs.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm also looking for a boykin this Summer. If anyone knows of a breeder or reputable individual that has a litter, being born this summer, for sale... let me know.


----------



## Buckerama (May 29, 2013)

Give Brian ray a call with sowbed kennels. 2294450647. Go watch his dogs work and they'll speak for him.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 29, 2013)

Buckerama said:


> Give Brian ray a call with sowbed kennels. 2294450647. Go watch his dogs work and they'll speak for him.



this is a quote from his website which only shows him owning 1 female boykin. 



_
"We have recented added boykin spanials and beagles to our kennel and plan to have puppies available in early 2013. We plan to sell papered and fullblooded but Unpapered dogs for both types of customers."_


----------



## Joe Overby (May 30, 2013)

Now that's customer service....u.n.b.e.l.I.e.v.a.b.l.e.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 30, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> this is a quote from his website which only shows him owning 1 female boykin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's just the place I would go for a Boykin seeing as how he can't even spell "spaniel" correctly. 

Boykins are a fad, so naturally there are a lot of folks breeding them for the wrong reasons. I'd be real cautious about getting a puppy from anyone running a set up like this guy. 

I can't say much though. I jumped in the retriever game with a backyard bred mutt. She's worked out so far, but if I knew then what I do now I wouldn't have skimped in the beginning based solely on litter price. Go with a proven breeding, it'll likely save you money and headaches in the long run.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 30, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> it'll likely save you money and headaches in the long run.



oh shut up. you didn't have to deal with the head aches!


----------



## ryano (May 30, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> She's worked out so far, .



Doing what?


----------



## ryano (May 30, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> oh shut up. you didn't have to deal with the head aches!



Exactly!


----------



## georgiaboy94 (May 30, 2013)

Speaking from experience, go with a reputable breeder even if the pup may cost a little more. I got a Boykin a couple years back from a not so reputable breeder. He will retrieve all day long and is birdy as heck, but he had the worst allergies of any dog I have ever seen. He itches ALL the time which makes him almost impossible to train. He also can sit still for more than a minute at a time which makes him practically useless in a duck blind. He is a great dog, just not a great hunting dog. Bottom line, go with a reputable breeder.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 31, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> oh shut up. you didn't have to deal with the head aches!



I had headaches dealing with her mean trainer


ryano said:


> Doing what?



Picking up stuff for my pregnant wife since she can't reach her feet...


ryano said:


> Exactly!



Pot meet kettle...


----------



## Fishmcc (Dec 23, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Check with Ben Pafford out of Lakeland, Ga.  He is a great small breeder and charges a reasonable price for Boykins and Brittanys.



Do you have contact information?


----------

